# How much time do you allow between litters?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

This thread has some helpful info on back-to-back breeding from members very knowledgeable in the subject. Hope it helps.
http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/185370-accidental-breeding.html

A lot will depend on the entire circumstances and all the other info you have on this breeder and her Poodles.


----------



## PoodlePossessed (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks, Streetcar. After reading here a lot, I realize that the breeder is flat out irresponsible. Things like breeding cream to brown, lying about coloration, etc. There were several things that bothered me with my first dog from the same breeder, things that indicated a lack of proper care. We have put a deposit down, but we are backing off. We'll take our time finding a pup. I want to buy from someone who takes as good care of their breeding dogs as I do my pets. That is not too much to ask, I don't think.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds like a wise and well thought out plan, PoodlePossessed. I look forward to your puppy announcement-whenever it comes!

Btw, love your handle .


----------

